# I've been missing classes... help...



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

After a particularly tiring day or emotionally turbulent day or after a week of not being able to have any personal space and relaxation, I don't want to go anywhere. I especially don't want to face the 1 1/2 hour commute. I've stayed home many times now. I'm sure I will not fail though, because luckily my professors are lenient. 

I just want to know what I can do to stop this?

Next semester will be even busier... 

Anyone who can give some advice, I will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I should not post here because I miss all my optional classes. Thankfully, we have an audio system set up, where we can listen to all lectures on our computers. Isn't that neat?

But I can relate to what you are going through. In my undergrad, I often missed class due to SA. My advice would be set up a schedule right now and start practicing getting up on time and leaving for class on time. It is ok if you slip up now when the professors are lenient. But before the busy semester rolls around, you want to have a disciplined schedule set up.

Then again, someon


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Ag, I see what you're saying about keeping a schedule. But how would that help me with needing personal time or etc?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

That sounds tough, a busy schedule with a 1.5 hour commute. I really can't think of any other advice to offer :/


----------



## headphase (Dec 6, 2007)

I missed class today for the 2nd time this week and I can't get out of bed.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

headphase said:


> I missed class today for the 2nd time this week and I can't get out of bed.


 :hug


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm going to quit my job at the end of January. I decided.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Are you so busy that you are depressed? I mean physically.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Depressed physically? How do you mean? I thought there is only one type of depression...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Physical exhaustion can lead to emotional exhaustion, that is usually how it works with me. I was going to say maybe you need to take a quarter off and do something "refreshing", but you're close to graduating, no?


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a good advice... but I'm not yet close to graduating... it will be my fourth semester... second as a full-time student. 
I'm not sure if it's exhaustion... maybe it is.... it's just when I don't get enough personal time, it messes me up. 
I think the solution is to take time off from work because I just got the new work schedule yesterday and it just doesn't fit with my school schedule. I could stay at work till 11pm on Tuesdays and get home at 12pm, but that's too crazy for me.
I don't know how people who both work and study full-time do it. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## WimpLo (Sep 21, 2007)

It's all about time management and discipline. But make sure to schedule in breaks and fun time as well or else you'll get burnout.


----------

